

Julian Assange hints WikiLeaks might publish next Edward Snowden revelations - freqheist
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Update/2013/0619/Julian-Assange-hints-WikiLeaks-might-publish-next-Edward-Snowden-revelations

======
pkfrank
I'll be pretty disappointed in Assange if it turns out he's misleading on this
to capitalize publicity for Wikileaks.

I have no trouble believing that he's helping out with the asylum process
(having likely dealt with similar issues, he'll have plenty of relevant
contacts), but it doesn't seem Snowden's style to dump data via WikiLeaks. So
far, he seems to strongly prefer the respected journalist route to ensure the
facts are addressed properly.

------
tmandarano
Please be true.

~~~
throwaway10001
Why? Indiscriminate leaking, without caring about anything is what will make
Snowden radioactive to most people.

